# Beste PvP Healklasse



## illskill (9. Oktober 2008)

Für alle die sich nicht sicher sind, welches die beste Healklasse (im PvP) auf der Seite der Ordnung ist, habe ich hier die Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleich Erzmagier - Runenpriester:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vergleich Erzmagier - Sigmarpriester:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bristane (9. Oktober 2008)

Der Erzmagier ist nicht Zwangsläufig der beste Heiler.Der Runenpriest ist auch ein sehr guter Healer nur er ist Gruppenhealer und der Erzmagier ist eigentlich (one target healer)


----------



## illskill (9. Oktober 2008)

Wieso sollte der archmage kein Gruppenhealer sein? Gerade mit der Fähigkeit Segen der Isha ist er ein recht guter Gruppenheiler finde ich...


----------



## Bristane (9. Oktober 2008)

Du kanzt aber nicht so direkt sagen das der Erzmagier der bester healer ist du wirst beide brauchen.


----------



## illskill (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja du hast recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das kann man nur nach den stats von einem BG nicht sagen...Sagen wir es besser so: Erzmagier ist die Klasse die im BG am effektivsten heilt ^^


----------



## Bulk (9. Oktober 2008)

Tja den meisten Heal zwar, aber nur etwas über 10k xp erreicht und der eine Runi hat 16k erreicht mit 87k Heilung und 16k Schaden, damit hat er mehr geleistet als du.

Spiel eine Klasse auf das was sie ausgerichtet ist und du wirst dafür mehr bekommen.


----------



## simoni (9. Oktober 2008)

Falls du mal T4 gezockt hast, dann bin ich mal gespannt was du dann sagst. Du wirst mit deinem Erzmagier von Hexenkrieger mit 2Hits in höchstens 5 sekunden umgemoscht. Dazu kommt , dass Sigmarpriester im T4 teilweise auf knapp 200.000 Heal kommen. Da hinken die meisten Erzmagier weit hinterher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illskill (9. Oktober 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Tja den meisten Heal zwar, aber nur etwas über 10k xp erreicht und der eine Runi hat 16k erreicht mit 87k Heilung und 16k Schaden, damit hat er mehr geleistet als du.
> 
> Spiel eine Klasse auf das was sie ausgerichtet ist und du wirst dafür mehr bekommen.



Naja ich finde wenn im BG Heiler ist sollte man auch heilen und erst an zweiter Stelle dmg machen! Es geht ja nicht darum möglichst viel XP zu bekommen sondern die Gruppe am leben zu behalten. Und solange ich was zum heilen habe, hab ich keine Zeit noch viel Schaden zu machen ^^


----------



## thessy (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde nicht sagen dass der mit den am meisten geheilten Punkten der beste Heiler ist.
Weder die Klasse noch der Spieler.

Für mich ist ein guter Heiler, der vorausschauend arbeitet, sprich Schaden voraussieht, schon mal vorsorglich Hots verteilt, den AT beobachtet, frühzeitig reagieren kann.
Tanks den Spell verpasst dass die Styles weniger critten, und und und. DAS ist ein guter Heiler.
Somit sagen Punkte mal gar nichts aus.
Einer der rumrennt und nur wahllos Hots verteilt, somit auf hohe Zahlen kommt, ist noch lange kein guter Heiler.
Wobei man bei der Ordung selbst um solche Heiler froh wäre :-)

Gleiches Beispiel für den Schaden, was hab ich von einem der massenhaft AE Schaden verteilt, jeden aber nur ankratzt.
Derjenige steht aber an erster Stelle, was aber hats der Gruppe oder vielmehr dem Verlauf gebracht?
Vermutlich nix


----------



## Stancer (9. Oktober 2008)

Sowas ich immer relativ. Ich hab auch schon mit Level 30 nen sigmarpriester gesehen der am ende 250.000 Heilung hatte

Nur weil ich als Schwertmeister einmal vor einem Hexenjäger in der Tabelle stehe, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass Schwertmeister allgemein mehr Schaden machen.


----------



## Elfnarzo (9. Oktober 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Falls du mal T4 gezockt hast, dann bin ich mal gespannt was du dann sagst. Du wirst mit deinem Erzmagier von Hexenkrieger mit 2Hits in höchstens 5 sekunden umgemoscht. Dazu kommt , dass Sigmarpriester im T4 teilweise auf knapp 200.000 Heal kommen. Da hinken die meisten Erzmagier weit hinterher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin mit Stufe 32 auch schon desöfteren auf über 200.000 Heilung gekommen.
Ich denke mal, wenn man in jeder Szenariogruppe einen Gruppenheiler hat, einen Runenpriester, einen Sigmarpriester, dann lassen sich alle Spieler wunderbar am Leben erhalten. Dann noch einen Erzmagier für die ganz knackigen Fälle, wie Tanks, attackierte Stoffies, dann ist das schon eine super Rundumversorgung mit Heilung, bei der jeder seinen wichtigen Teil beitragen kann


----------



## Evíga (9. Oktober 2008)

Da Overheal in die Statistik reinzählt, sagt sie absolut nichts aus. Wenn ich als weißer Löwe im Eck steh und meinen Löwen heil, komm ich auch auf beachtliche Werte.


----------



## Elfnarzo (9. Oktober 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Da Overheal in die Statistik reinzählt, sagt sie absolut nichts aus.


"Absolut nichts" ist falsch. Es sind grobe Richtungswerte, ein Heiler mit 30000 ist schwächer zu bewerten, als einer mit 70000


----------



## aHCoS (9. Oktober 2008)

trotzdem sagt es prinzipiell garnichts aus da die klassen welche die möglichkeit haben zu heilen weit mehr machen können (und sollen) als nur stupide die tasten für heilung zu drücken. effektives spielen eines erzmagiers drückt sich mMn dadrin aus die schwächungszauber aufrecht zu erhalten, gleichzeitig die schwächungszauber der mates nach möglichkeit zu entfernen, nebenher noch schaden rauszuhauen sobald sich ruhe 5 gesammelt hat und dann natürlich zu erkennen wo grade heilung gebraucht wird. alles andere als einfach... 
ich erreiche in den seltensten fällen den ersten platz in der heilung, aber wenn es eine anzeige geben würde wieviel schaden ich vermieden habe würde ich 95% der spieler welche ihre heilklasse ausschließlich zum heilen verwenden ums doppelte oder dreifache ausstechen (grobe schätzung, ich glaube da ist sogar noch mehr drin)

dabei spielt rein: schadensverminderung durch regenmeister, energieentzug, strahlender blick, bei meinem charakter winde zerstreuen sowie die unzähligen situationen in denen ich einfach kurz mitgeholfen habe einen JdK oder chaosbarbar kurz um zu hauen anstatt sein ziel auf teufel komm raus gegen zu heilen. denn ein toter gegner macht weniger schaden, klingt komisch ist aber so ~

wenn ich also solche penisvergleich-screenshots von dir sehe zeigt mir das keinesfalls wer der "beste" heiler ist sondern allenfalls dass du deine klasse bisher zu vielleicht 20% beherschst. schon traurig ins forum zu kommen, angeben zu wollen und in wirklichkeit seine inkompetenz zur schau zu stellen =)

zudem kann man aus den screenshots kaum ersehen welches equip die leute tragen und was sie für eine meisterschaft gewählt haben. wenn man dann noch schaut wie oft beispielsweise der lvl26 runepriest im ersten screenshot gestorben ist im vergleich zu dir relativiert sich dein "vorsprung" im heal doch ganz gewaltig. dass er mehr ruf / xp gemacht hat kommt noch oben drauf.


bitte fühl dich nicht allzusehr angegriffen, solche posts gibt es jeden tag zu hauf. hast halt pech dass du der erste bist den ich heute mit sowas erwische ;>


----------



## Tirione (10. Oktober 2008)

dazu fällt mir nur eins ein ... seih froh das ich nicht dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 100k heal ist schon nicht schlecht ...


----------



## Evíga (10. Oktober 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> "Absolut nichts" ist falsch. Es sind grobe Richtungswerte, ein Heiler mit 30000 ist schwächer zu bewerten, als einer mit 70000



Nein, das stimmt nicht. Die Gesamtmenge Heal ist zumindest im zenario völlig egal. Viel Heal an einer unpassenden Stelle führt zu Zergbildung und ist für die Gruppe als Ganzes schädlich. Genauso kann ich mich in die Laval stelle und aus Spaß gegenheilen, dann habe ich eine riesen Schadens und Heilstatistik. Spielerisches Können nach der End-SC-Statistik bewerten ist falsch. Guckt euch die Leute an, wie sie spielen, dann wisst ihr a) wie gut sie spielen und b) wie ihr spielen könnt, um euch anzupassen. Das einzige, was grob etwas aussagt in der Stat ist, wieviel Kills man mitbekommen hat. Das sagt aus, wie oft man bei der Hauptgruppe dabei war. Schaden und Heilung sagt *nichts* aus.


----------



## illskill (10. Oktober 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht. Die Gesamtmenge Heal ist zumindest im zenario völlig egal. Viel Heal an einer unpassenden Stelle führt zu Zergbildung und ist für die Gruppe als Ganzes schädlich. Genauso kann ich mich in die Laval stelle und aus Spaß gegenheilen, dann habe ich eine riesen Schadens und Heilstatistik. Spielerisches Können nach der End-SC-Statistik bewerten ist falsch. Guckt euch die Leute an, wie sie spielen, dann wisst ihr a) wie gut sie spielen und b) wie ihr spielen könnt, um euch anzupassen. Das einzige, was grob etwas aussagt in der Stat ist, wieviel Kills man mitbekommen hat. Das sagt aus, wie oft man bei der Hauptgruppe dabei war. Schaden und Heilung sagt *nichts* aus.




Das ist ja mal der Beitrag mit dem sinnlosesten Inhalt in dem Thread! 
Viel Heal an einer unpassenden Stelle führt zu Zergbildung?! Was soll das den bitte heissen? Am besten gar nicht healen und die Leute sterben lassen halte ich nicht für ne gute Idee. Heilen so viel wie geht ist im BG immer gut! Und zu dem ins Lava stellen...Klar kann man das machen aber dann würde man sogut wie gar keine Punkte bekommen für getötete Gegner oder Rufpunkte also bringt es auch nichts wenn ich das mache. Und ob ich damit mehr heal erreichen würde als wenn ich die Gruppe heile glaube ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. 
Du sagts die Stat bei der man sieht wieviele Kills man mitbekommen hat sagt mehr aus...über was den? Wer am meisten dots auf nen gegner gemacht hat oder was? ^^ Naja o_O


----------



## Evíga (10. Oktober 2008)

Lies meinen Beitrag, da steht eindeutig, was die Killsparte aussagt: "Das sagt aus, wie oft man bei der Hauptgruppe dabei war." Mit Kills meine ich nicht Todesstöße sondern Kills eben. Und natürlich führt Heilung zu Zergbildung. Bestes Beispiel: T2 Elfenszenario an der Brücke. Statt mit außenrum zu gehen und den Flaggenträger zu heilen ziehen es viele - Statistik sei Dank - vor, an der Brücke rumzuzergen. Klar, Def ist okay und wichtig, aber an der Flagge, nicht an der Brücke. Anderer Kandidat: Khaines Umarmung. Was bringt es der Gruppe, neben dem Tunnel rumzukillen, statt die Punkte einzunehmen. 

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass du garnicht heilen sollst, das hast du dir selbst dazugedichtet. Erstmal in Ruhe lesen und versuchen zu verstehen, was der andere gemeint hat ist besser, als heißblütig daherzuposten. Was ich gemeint habe ist, dass es sinnvoll sein kann, einer Gruppe zu helfen, die etwas sinnvolles unternehmen will, statt sich zur großen Gruppe dazuzustellen, die nicht immer alles richtig macht, und die Leute zu heilen, die, wenn sie nicht geheilt werden, immer am lautesten Rufen, dass die Heiler nicht heilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (10. Oktober 2008)

Eben, Wertetabellen ausm Szenario sind genauso Aussagekräftig wie Damagemeter-Tabellen. Sie sagen nichts über die Spielweise ab und schon gar nichts darüber wie genau das Szenario abgelaufen ist.

Vielleicht standen sich beide Fraktionen lange Gegenüber und es passierte kaum was, vielleicht wurden viele DoT´s oder Debuffs genutzt und weniger direkter Schaden usw. Da kommen so viele Faktoren mit rein.

Ist halt keine 0815 Raid Instanz wie in anderen Spielen die immer gleich abläuft. Jedes Szenario ist anders und genau das macht den Reiz an WAR aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (11. Oktober 2008)

Die Szenario stats hätten sie sich sowieso sparen können.
Zumindest in der Form.


----------



## xMetabaron (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele einen Erzmagier und einen Runenpriester und bin in den Szenarien mit Beiden zu 90% an erster Stelle bei der Heilung. Der Priester ist der etwas vielseitigere Heiler und hat bessere Buffs, dafür hat der Erzmagier bessere Debuffs, allein der -50% heal Debuff auf das jeweilige Focus target ist schon sehr viel wert. Mir macht der Priester mehr Spaß, allein schon wegen der grauenhaften Animationen des Erzmagiers. Außerdem zieht mein Erzmagier die Gegner geradezu magisch an, wärend mein Zwerg oft ignoriert wird...

"Overheal" fließt übrigens nicht in den Statistik ein.


----------



## Evíga (11. Oktober 2008)

xMetabaron schrieb:


> "Overheal" fließt übrigens nicht in den Statistik ein.



Ich habe mal mit meinem Weißen Löwen vor Szenariobeginn den HoT auf mein Pet gecastet und hatte dann schon Heilung in der stat.


----------



## illskill (11. Oktober 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mit meinem Weißen Löwen vor Szenariobeginn den HoT auf mein Pet gecastet und hatte dann schon Heilung in der stat.



Wenn overheals zählen würden, hätte bestimmt mancher healer in den t3 szenarien über 200k heal -_-


----------



## Eastwood (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich gebe denjenigen Recht, die sagen, daß man an den "nackten" Zahlen nicht zwangsläufig ablesen kann, wie gut eine Klasse oder ein Spieler heilt.

Ich spiele einen Sigmarpriester, voll auf Salvation geskillt (der traditionelle Heil-Tree). In den Heilstats bin ich selten unten den ersten Dreien. Woran kanns liegen?

Mein Heilfokus liegt auf den Leuten in meiner Gruppe; Mitglieder der anderen Gruppe / -n heile ich erst nachrangig. Wenn in meiner Gruppe jetzt noch andere Heiler sind, wirkt sich das schonmal auf die Zahlen aus.

Dann nutze ich die speziellen Charakteristika des Sigmarpriesters als Klasse, die auch ordentlich was aushält. Wo ein Runenpriester oder Erzmagier von Melees weggeblasen wird, nutze ich die Kollisionsabfrage und stelle mich zwischen gegnerische Melees und unseres Stoffies. Außerdem haue ich meinen Snare auf anstürmende Gegner, um unseres Stoffies mehr Zeit zum Rückzug oder zum Durchbringen der Sprüche zu geben. In der Zeit, wo ich das mache, kann ich nicht heilen - wohl aber die, denen ich Deckung gebe.

Meine Heilfertigkeiten (insbesondere die Gruppenheilung) kann ich besonders in Szenarien mit starkem oder übermächtigen Gegner ausspielen; wenn unsere Seite überlegen ist und nur einzelne Ziele Heilung benötigen, kann ich mit meinen HoT´s abstinken (bis da ein paar Ticks durchgelaufen sind, haben die Heilkollegen der anderen Klassen längst ihre Sprüche durchgezogen).

Würde ich mich aufs reine Heilen konzentrieren, könnte ich sicher höhere Werte erreichen. Aber die Mischung machts eben aus, wie fast immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asfayel (14. Oktober 2008)

Also, wenn ich wieder Statistikdiskussionen lese, die nur auf zahlen beruhen, die nach einem Szenario auftauchen und an sich nur folgendes Aussagen:
Spieler A hat x Kills, wurde z-mal umgehaun und hat dabei aber trotzdem 11k exp gemacht etc. dann ist das nur ein zahlenwert, der nur die im Szenario vorhandenen Zahlen widerspiegeln, sonst garnichts. 
Die Aussage dieser Zahlen geht so ziemlich gegen Null. 
Nur, weil man 100k Heal macht heißt das nicht, das man effektiv und am besten heilt, sondern nur, dass man x-mal das Knöpfchen drückt und den Wert Y dabei dann raus bekommt.
Wie die angesprochenen AE-Effekte. In der Dmg Statistik garantiert immer mit in der oberen Platzierung, aber effektiv gebracht hats vielleicht nichts, kommt auf die Situation an.
Ich habe nen Schwertmeister und stehe im Dmg nie besonders gut da. Dass ich aber am Phönixtor mit Schwert und Schild 3mal die Flag geholt und abgegeben habe, das steht dann nicht in der Statistik, hab aber ca. 15k Dmg weniger in der Statistik, weniger Kills aufm konto, aber hab effektiv zum Szanriosieg beigetragen....
Daher finde ich Aussagen, die sich auf so eine Statistik begründen ziemlich ignorierbar. Ich schau immer nur drauf um zu sehen, wie viel Exp und RP ich bekommen hab und wie viele Gegner in meiner Nähe umgeklatscht wurden und vergleich das immer mal aus Spaß mit den Anderen, aber wert lege ich wirklich nur auf die Exp und Rp Zahlen, wobei ich da manchmal das Gefühl hab, dass die auch nicht so ganz stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mokie (15. Oktober 2008)

Also der Einstieg mit den Zahlenwerten ist mal völlig der falsche Ansatz um so eine Diskussion zu führen.

Warum sind Zahlen blödsinn:
1. Es wird immer der mehr heilen, dessen Gruppe mehr Flächenschaden bekommt und der daher mehr Groupheals nutzen kann.
2. Es wird der mehr heilen der weniger stirbt, einfluss hat hier die Spielweise, die Charkakterklasse aber auch die lieben Gegner.
3. Jedes BG ist unterschiedlich in manchen heilt man 100k manchen 300k je nachdem wie Gegner und eigene Gruppe aufstellt sind.
4. Die Spielweise, wer alles durchhottet und groupheal spammt heilt viel, aber heilt er auch gut?
5. Es wird der mehr heilen, der die PvP tauglichere Skillung hat, da derzeit eigentlich keiner irgend ne reine PvP skillung haben wird, da diese auf jeden Fall beim Runenpriester in den Wartezeiten fürs BG zu üblem Frust führen würde, kann man das doch so nicht vergleichen.
6. Equip ? Der eine hat halt nur PvE krams mit int zum Schaden machen der nächste vielleicht schon richtig tolle Willenskraftitems.
7. Motivation und Spielweise? Teilweise Heiler mit 40k Heilung in dem andere 100k oder mehr heilen. Vielleicht einfac nicht die Lust gehabt?
8. Manchmal kommen Leute halt ne minute oder mehr später ins BG steht au nirgends.
9. was sind denn bitte 8k unterschied ? das sind 2 gute Gruppenheals?

Naja nur mein Senf dazu.
Spiel nen 36er Runie und steh meistens au oben. Aber dennoch würd ich nicht sagen dass ich deshalb besonderst toll bin oder die beste Heilerklasse spiele. Ich bin halt ein Heiler mit leib und Seele, hab ne möglichst effektive Skillung und Ausrüstung. Das ist halt zusammen mit der Motivation die Grundvoraussetzung. Aber eins ist Sicher, Sigma ist nicht der beste Heiler weil ihm einfach die Möglichkeit fehlt leute wirklich am Leben zu halten die viel Schaden bekommen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde gerne mal Erzmagier in Tor Anroc sehen die auf 5 Punke Ruhe kommen -.-

Ich bin ständig am Hotten, Grouphealen oder Gegner debuffen.

Ich komm meistens garnicht zum schaden machen.

T2 sah das noch ganz anders aus.... da konnte man locker schaden raushauen ohne das was stirbt.

aber ab T3 finde ich muss man die meiste zeit Permanent Heilen, damit niemand verreckt und manchmal hilft nicht einmal das.


----------



## Rombus (30. Oktober 2008)

Mokie schrieb:


> Aber eins ist Sicher, Sigma ist nicht der beste Heiler weil ihm einfach die Möglichkeit fehlt leute wirklich am Leben zu halten die viel Schaden bekommen.



DAS kannst du laut sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der SP is noch nicht mal ansatzweise dazu fähig ein Ziel im Fokus zu heilen (egal wie seine Skillung aussieht), das is auch das einzigste bisher was mir an der Klasse bisher schlecht aufstößt.....wenn ich denn schon den Heilbaum skille, wieso gibt man einem SP dann nicht mit seiner Healskillung nen Direktheal der einigermaßen spambar is, wie es die RP und EM auch haben? Ich meine der muss nicht so stark sein wie die Direktheals des RP und EM (klaro), aber irgendwie sollte auch eine Hybrid-Heilklasse wie der SP wenn er denn schon auf Heilung geskillt is nen Spell bekommen der auch mal ein target bei 2 Gegnern gegenhealen kann......so wie der SP im Moment aufgestellt is kann er zwar ziemlich viel aber dafür nix auch nur ansatzweise "gut"......das is nur meine Meinung hierzu, mal kucken ob die Jungens bei Mythic bei ihrer Überarbeitung der Klassen das ähnlich sehen.


----------



## nefer (30. Oktober 2008)

Rombus schrieb:


> DAS kannst du laut sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weil der sigmarpriester kein reiner heiler ist.

wenn du wirklich heilen willst musst schon an den feinf ran und draufhauen. göttlicher ansturm heilt hier ganz gut, aber dafür sind wir ja auch nicht zuständig. sp = grpheiler mit hots, schilden falls geskillt und heilangriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rombus (30. Oktober 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> weil der sigmarpriester kein reiner heiler ist.
> 
> wenn du wirklich heilen willst musst schon an den feinf ran und draufhauen. göttlicher ansturm heilt hier ganz gut, aber dafür sind wir ja auch nicht zuständig. sp = grpheiler mit hots, schilden falls geskillt und heilangriffen
> 
> ...



Tjo, ich sage eigentlich bloß, dass wenn du schon dich entschieden hast dazu den Heilungsbaum zu skillen du zumindest die Möglichkeit haben solltest einen mittelstarken Direktheal zu bekommen, ob du den Skill dann dazu nimmst oder lieber nid is dann deine Entscheidung. Wie oft hatte ich schon die Situation das gerade kein RP oder EM bei meiner Gruppe mit dabei hatte im Szenario, Ergebnis ist, das du unmöglich die Gruppe am Leben halten kannst wenn der Gegner so schlau is auch nur einigermaßen gut zu fokusen....das gehen deine GMitglieder schneller drauf als du "Pseudohealklasse" sagen kannst ......selbst wenn ein 2ter SP in der grp ist, is das ziemlich heftig. 2 RP oder 2 EM können das allerdings ohne Probs, die können auch ziemlich gut grp heilen, EM können zumindest ganz gut Schaden machen und RP ziemlich übelst buffen, was kann eigentlich der SP? Ein bissel robuster is er vll aber wenn 2 Nahkampf-DD'ler an dir dran hängen siehst du auch ganz schnell ganz alt aus.......Ich weiß das sich sowas nach Mimimi anhört aber den Eindruck loswerden das der SP einen Direktheal-Skill im Heilungsbaum (wie gesagt der muss nicht so grandios wie bei den eigentlichen Vollbluthealern sein) durchaus vertragen könnte kann ich persönlich nid. Na ja, werd meinem SP trotzdem weiterhin treu bleiben.

Edit: Evtl. sollte man mal wieder btt, es sei denn es besteht Interesse daran in diesem Topic zu diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nefer (31. Oktober 2008)

Rombus schrieb:


> Tjo, ich sage eigentlich bloß, dass wenn du schon dich entschieden hast dazu den Heilungsbaum zu skillen du zumindest die Möglichkeit haben solltest einen mittelstarken Direktheal zu bekommen, ob du den Skill dann dazu nimmst oder lieber nid is dann deine Entscheidung. Wie oft hatte ich schon die Situation das gerade kein RP oder EM bei meiner Gruppe mit dabei hatte im Szenario, Ergebnis ist, das du unmöglich die Gruppe am Leben halten kannst wenn der Gegner so schlau is auch nur einigermaßen gut zu fokusen....das gehen deine GMitglieder schneller drauf als du "Pseudohealklasse" sagen kannst ......selbst wenn ein 2ter SP in der grp ist, is das ziemlich heftig. 2 RP oder 2 EM können das allerdings ohne Probs, die können auch ziemlich gut grp heilen, EM können zumindest ganz gut Schaden machen und RP ziemlich übelst buffen, was kann eigentlich der SP? Ein bissel robuster is er vll aber wenn 2 Nahkampf-DD'ler an dir dran hängen siehst du auch ganz schnell ganz alt aus.......Ich weiß das sich sowas nach Mimimi anhört aber den Eindruck loswerden das der SP einen Direktheal-Skill im Heilungsbaum (wie gesagt der muss nicht so grandios wie bei den eigentlichen Vollbluthealern sein) durchaus vertragen könnte kann ich persönlich nid. Na ja, werd meinem SP trotzdem weiterhin treu bleiben.
> 
> Edit: Evtl. sollte man mal wieder btt, es sei denn es besteht Interesse daran in diesem Topic zu diskutieren
> 
> ...



würden wir einen direktheal bekommen würd das den spielfluss eines sigmariten doch stark verändern.

der sp ist gemacht um die gegner umzuhauen und den zorn in hots abzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dh. er hat nach dem hotverteilen wieder zeit sich aufs zornerzeugen durch schaden zu konzentrieren. zorn durch umwandeln von ap zu generieren ist imho nur eine notlösung. von daher würd eine direktheilung dem prinzip wie wir unsere heilressourcen aufbauen zuwiderlaufen. ungefähr verständlich was ich mein?

was du eigentlich ansprichst ist ein anderes problem: die klassenaufteilung- ein szenario ohne burstheal ist wirklich schwierig. gottseidank hab ich das bisher noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

ich würde auf archmage tippen,da er auch offensiv zu gebrauchen ist!


----------



## Rombus (3. November 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> würden wir einen direktheal bekommen würd das den spielfluss eines sigmariten doch stark verändern.
> 
> der sp ist gemacht um die gegner umzuhauen und den zorn in hots abzubauen
> 
> ...



Tjo, hast scho recht eigentlich, is kein Balance-Problem der Klassen sonder ein Problem der Klassenaufteilung auf dem jeweiligen Server eben.


----------



## Nukulum (24. November 2008)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal was sagen. Bin shammy und hab mit lvl 26 mal 230 k heal in einem szenario gewirkt. Ob ich stolz drauf bin? Ja

Allerdings bin ich mir auch im klaren darüber, dass das ganze auch mit glück zu tun hat. Meine Gruppe hatte im Tempel von Isha ständig mächtigst und gleichmäßig schaden bekommen während die zweite gruppe nicht so sehr geheilt werden musste. Somit hab ich hots in grp 2 geworfen und sonst wie ein bekloppter aoeheals gewirkt. Nächster punkt, die leute sind im zentrum von isha geblieben, keine wand im weg.

Oben wurden bilder von abschlusstabellen zum vergleich herangezogen. Das bringt leider nichts, weil oftmals die statistik davon bestimmt wird wie oft ein heiler unmittelbar in der nähe einer großen gruppe steht. ein kill kann da schon alles verdrehen.


----------



## clickrush (23. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt zwei arten von guten, reinen heilern:

*
1. der aggressive heiler:*

- er hottet jeden melee der gerade in den zerg rennt.

- er spamt gruppenheal wenn mind 3-4 leute gleichmässig schaden bekommen

- er setzt debuffs und nutzt geschickt knockback fähigkeiten

- wenn jemand genuked wird und versucht mit der grossen heilung gegenzuwirken / zu unterstützen. er setzt auch schilder und knockbacks ein.

*2. der reaktive heiler*

- er hottet vorsichtigerweise leute die etwas schaden bekommen

- er bleibt meist auf heildistanz und behält den überblick

- er "spürt" wenn jemand genuked wird und castet schonmal grosse heilungen an, die dann genau im richtigen moment rein kommt. ansonsten bricht er ab und setzt einen hot/ castet neu an.

zu 1. passt der erzmagier/schmane am besten und zu 2. passt der runi/zelot am besten. die singletarget fähigkeiten des runis übertreffen die des erzmagiers. dafür hat der erzmagier alles in einem baum und hat ein besseres schild, wass ihn flexibler und aggressiver macht.

das wichtigste aus diesem statement ist: sowohl 1. als auch 2. sind wichtig für jede gruppe, da sie völlig verschiedene aufgaben übernehmen. es kann auch ein runi aggressiv spielen und ein erzmagier reaktiv, man muss dann einfach die richtigen fähigkeiten und stats nehmen.

und noch etwas: wenn man spieler der 1. gruppe untereinander vergleicht und spieler der 2. gruppe untereinander, dann sieht man ganz klar in den heilstats wer "besser" ist. das argument mit dem overheal ist nur eine schwache ausrede, weil nach meiner erfahrung (mit mmos):

die aggressiven heiler alle gleichviel anteil overheal haben. logisch hat derjenige mit 20k heal mehr auch mehr overheal. doch der anteil bleibt etwa meist gleich. auch wenn er höher ist, dann hat der mit 20k heal mehr, sicher auch mehr effektive heilung.

die reaktiven heiler zeichnen sich meist dadurch aus, dass sie ein sehr gutes gespür haben und verdammt schnell sind im ancasten und abbrechen. somit füllen sie den hp balken schon teils auf bevor der schlechtere reaktive heiler 1 heal gecastet hat. insgesammt machen also beide gleichviel overheal, der schlechtere eventuell etwas mehr, doch das ist nichts im vergleich zur effektiven heilung des besseren.


----------



## Sagenklang (9. Januar 2009)

Der beste PvP Heiler is der Sigmarpriester, weil er am längsten steht, und das kommt vor allem zu tragen wenn die eigene Seite unterlegen is.
Ein Erzi ist wichtig in Gruppe für Instant Rezz, aber kann Asseln oder Fokus kaum ab.


----------



## Anusanna (10. Januar 2009)

Ich selber spiele nen Sigmar auf Lvl 25 derzeit. Meiner Meinung nach kann man ihn als vollwertigen Heiler bezeichnen. Schadensspitzen kann man auch gut weg heilen, auch wenn man dazu den Grpheal verwendet/spammt. Wie ich in einem Sc spiele hängt von der Gruppenkonstellation und den Gegnern ab.
Meistens jedoch stehe ich weit hinten, halte den Überblick und verteile dementsprechend, präventive Hots bzw ich spamme den Gruppenheal.
Stats sind da am Ende latte! Ein anderer Sigmar der ständig im zerg mit drin steht und am ende auch ne menge DMG/HEAL rausgehauen hat, bekommt um einiges mehr Ruf. Und sicher ist der Sigmar auch genau dafür gemacht worden... Wenn ich aber sehe, dass ich meine Gruppe durchweg am Leben halte (bei einem 4-fachen Heilwert), während seine Gruppenmitglieder regelmäßig auf die Bretter geschickt werden, frage ich mich wer wohl mehr zum eventuellen Sieg beigetragen hat?! Besonders in Scenarien wie Tor Anroc, wo die Laufwege schon extrem sind.

Das overheal nicht gefiltert wird, wusste ich auch noch nicht, werde ich aber mal beobachten. Zumal ich der Meinung bin, zum Release gelesen zu haben, das es wirklich nur um den effektiven Heal am Ende eines Sc's geht...


----------



## Maguerita (16. Januar 2009)

Einer hatte hier geschrieben, dass es enorm auf die Motivation ankommt. Das ist in meinen Augen das Wichtigste. Ich war mit meiner Erzmagierin von Anfang an nicht begeistert in den Heilerpfad gedrängt zu werden, habe es aber trotzdem gemacht, weil keiner im Szenario geheilt hatte und ich es gewinnen wollte. Meistens war ich auch auf den 2. oder 3. Platz. Bis zum Ende des T2 hatte es mir auch riesig Spaß gemacht, man ist nicht so schnell gestorben. Nur im T3 rückten dann immer mehr Heiler nach, viele Heilungen verpufften ins Leere und sie werden nicht gezählt. Dann kam ja noch die Abwertung der Heilleistung bei den Erzmagiern, plötzlich hatte ich mit Rang 29 nur noch zwischen 12.000 und 40.000 Lebenspunkte geheilt, während andere über 200.000 kamen. Es gab halt nichts mehr zum heilen. 
Der Erzmagier ist wie der Sigmarpriester nicht nur Heilerklasse gedacht, das lässt die Klassenmechanik nicht zu. Wenn man im Kriegstrupp verschiedene Skillungen zulässt und sich nicht darauf beschränkt nur eine Skillung zu nehmen, kann man sich wundern wie flüssig es häufig spielt.
Ich bin inzwischen fast nur noch mit Debuffen und Wiederbeleben beschäftigt, andere Heiler sind genug da. Ich kann die Widerstände und Attribute der Feinde senken, deren erhaltene Heilung verringern, sie verlangsamen und alle 30 sekunden für 5 sekunden zum Schweigen bringen (letzteres bevorzugt an Heilern und Zauberern). Der Resistenzbuff für meine Gruppe ist höher als beim Ishageskillten. Am besten eignet sich das natürlich wenn alle auf einen Haufen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Die Gesundheit meiner Gruppe habe ich dennoch im Auge und ich heile zwischendurch auch, meist im Wechsel, so wie es meine Klassenmechanik von mir verlangt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Auf meinen Server habe ich bis jetzt leider noch keinen anderen Erzmagier getroffen, der den Pfad des Vauls voll geskillt hat, überall sieht man nur Pfad der Isha, Pfad der Isha usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dodelik (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich spiele nen Runenpriester.

Mag Sigmarpriester nicht weil die meisten Leute einfach zu blöd sind diese Klasse zu spielen.

Die meisten machen schaden anstatt zu heilen.
Dazu kommt dann noch das so gut wie keiner dieser Herren wirklich in der Lage ist zu heilen.

Die heilstats sind einfach nur grottenschlacht!

Ich heil mit meinem lvl 14 Runenpriester schon fast 200k in nem Scenario.

Hab noch keinen Sigmarpriester getroffen der auch nur annährend soviel geheilt hat wie mein runenpriester.

Aber so ist das halt in WAR.
Wenn man weiß wie man zu spielen hat, lässt sich auch mit scheiss equip und niedrigerem lvl was machen.
Anhand der stats im scenario kann man sehr gut sehen wie sich die leute angestengt haben.

Und es ist immer so das die zahlen erheblich voneinander abweichen.
2 Mages da gleiches lvl der eine macht 10k dmg der andere 50k das ist skill.
Der weiß wie er zu spielen hat, der ander halt nicht.

Der "Skill" macht sich in WAR recht gut bemerkbar.
Vergleicht einfach mal die Klassen miteinander, dann werdet Ihr feststellen das die "Leistung" die die Leute im scenario bringen teilweise um 1000% voneinander abweichen.

Hier zählt am meisten der Spieler, das was er macht und wie er es macht im vergleich zu so manche anderen online game.


----------



## Beowoulf (13. Februar 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele nen Runenpriester.
> 
> ...



Hier trifft der Spruch  "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach die F....... halten" wohl wieder sehr passend zu.

Bei Sigmars / Jünger bedeutet Schaden = Heilung   je nach Skillung  - und die angedachte Rolle (--> NAHkampfheiler) ist nur dadurch zu errreichen in dem man direkt am Kampfgeschehen teilnimmt - wobei diese "Hybrid-Klassen" doch sehr situationsbedingt zu spielen sind - keine so einfache Aufgabe ..... sicher anspruchvoller als wie andere UBERHeiler ( möchte hier ja keine Namen nennen ) die nur hinten zu stehen brauchen.


----------



## Dodelik (13. Februar 2009)

Beowoulf schrieb:


> Hier trifft der Spruch  "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach die F....... halten" wohl wieder sehr passend zu.
> 
> Bei Sigmars / Jünger bedeutet Schaden = Heilung   je nach Skillung  - und die angedachte Rolle (--> NAHkampfheiler) ist nur dadurch zu errreichen in dem man direkt am Kampfgeschehen teilnimmt - wobei diese "Hybrid-Klassen" doch sehr situationsbedingt zu spielen sind - keine so einfache Aufgabe ..... sicher anspruchvoller als wie andere UBERHeiler ( möchte hier ja keine Namen nennen ) die nur hinten zu stehen brauchen.



Du bist einer der Herren die ne Heilerklasse spielen und Ihre AP in DMG verschwenden?
Mir ist klar das Sigmarpriester durch schaden Ihre Heilung verstärken.

Wenn du aber mehr schaden macht als zu heilen warum spielste dann überhaupt nen heiler?
DMG als Sigmarpriester ist kein MUSS so wie es bei keiner HEILKLASSE ein muß ist dmg zu machen.

Du bist einer der Leute mit denem man einfach nur sterben gehen kann.
Die kämpfen dann vorne in der ersten reihe weil sie ja ihren ach so imba dmg raushauen müssen, währen um sie herum das komplette team verreckt.

Aber hauptsache du hast dmg gemacht.
Oh yeah das ist echt ..... ka......imba

Ich sag ja das nur 1 von 20 heilerklassen spielen kann.
Du gehörst zu den 19 die es nicht können.

So nach dem motto: "warum machst du dmg? weil ichs kann.........."


----------



## Beowoulf (13. Februar 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Du bist einer der Herren die ne Heilerklasse spielen und Ihre AP in DMG verschwenden?
> Mir ist klar das Sigmarpriester durch schaden Ihre Heilung verstärken.
> 
> Wenn du aber mehr schaden macht als zu heilen warum spielste dann überhaupt nen heiler?
> ...



Nun du hast meine Beitrag gelesen oder zumindest dies versucht - aber mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht verstanden ........   Sorry    setzten 6 ........


----------



## Dodelik (13. Februar 2009)

Beowoulf schrieb:


> Nun du hast meine Beitrag gelesen oder zumindest dies versucht - aber mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht verstanden ........   Sorry    setzten 6 ........



Naja, immerhin hab ich verstanden das man als Heilerklasse Heilen sollte.
Und nochmal, du mußt keinen schaden machen zu heilen.

Also quassel nicht so ne scheisse.
Du kannst genausogut in der hintersten reihe stehen und heilen anstatt vorne schnell zu verrecken oder ein bisschen popeligen dmg zu machen.

Warum sonst haben ALLE heilsprüche 100 feet range?
Vom Sigmarpriester manche sogar 150.

Nochmal, du hast die klasse nicht verstanden.
Aber du bist ja in guter gesellschaft mit den 19 anderen noobs die genauso denken.

Die lieber Ihre Teammitglieder verrecken lassen um die heilung ein bisschen effektiver zu machen.
Das ist wohl auch das problem der meisten erzmagier, die glauben auch das man dmg machen MUß.

Was aber totaler quatsch ist.

PS: 
Das bringts bestimmte wenn der SP im Nahkampf ist.
Der verballert dann seine AP in Nahkampfangriffe um die Heilung zu verstärken.

ABER?! Was bitte will der dann noch großartig heilen wenn die meisten AP für Meleeangriffe draufgegangen ist ???

Das soll effektiver heilen als ein SP der von anfang an seine AP nur in HEILUNG steckt?


----------



## Amitriya (13. Februar 2009)

Sigmar ist keine reine Heilklasse, sondern ein Hybrid. Auch wenn ich persönlich ihn als Heiler momentan am effektivsten finde und meinen Sigmar auch als reinen Heiler spiele, so sind doch auch die beiden anderen Bäume gut nutzbar. Speziell Grace Sigmars haben erstklassige Meleeheals, die ihn kein Stück schlechter aussehen lassen als andere Heilklassen, ihn aber nunmal zwingen in den Melee zu gehen. Als Salvation Sigmar braucht man das natürlich nicht zu tun und kann hinten mit den anderen Heilern bleiben.



Dodelik schrieb:


> Du bist einer der Herren die ne Heilerklasse spielen und Ihre AP in DMG verschwenden?
> Mir ist klar das Sigmarpriester durch schaden Ihre Heilung verstärken.



Du bist jedenfalls einer der Herren, die über andere Klassen / Spieler urteilen ohne deren Mechanik auch nur im Ansatz zu verstehen. Sigmars brauchen keine AP zum heilen, daher sind sie auch nicht verschwendet, wenn man sie für Schaden nutzt. Auch verstärkt der Sigmar seine Heals nicht durch Damage, sondern er regeneriert damit gerechten Zorn, den er zum Heilen braucht (mit Buch und Smite regeneriert man allerdings mehr als genug) oder er nutzt halt (als Grace bspw) die Meleeheals. Allerdings hat er ein paar nette Meleeattacken, die das defensive Ziel buffen (keiner davon hat jedoch Auswirkungen auf den Healoutput)

Wie jede Klasse hat auch der Sigmar 3 Bäume. Auch wenn es zugegeben beim Runi wenig Sinn macht auf Damage zu gehen, beim Sigmar ist das eine ganz andere Geschichte. Ein Wrath Sigmar ist zwar ein schlechter Heiler, aber der Damage reicht durchaus aus ihn als DD mitzunehmen (ein anderer Sigmar aus unserer Gilde spielt auch gerne mal auf Damage geskillt und hat uns sowohl im RvR als auch in den Stadtinstanzen hervorragende Dienste geleistet) - ein verschwendeter Gruppenplatz ist das deshalb keineswegs. Das Problem was Du (wie vermutlich die meisten anderen auch) hast ist wohl eher, dass der Sigi als Meleeheiler nicht ganz einfach zu spielen ist und speziell in den unteren Levelbereichen (Level 14 zähle ich dazu) die meisten Spieler ihre Klasse noch nicht ausreichend beherrschen um zum einen darauf zu achten nicht zu sterben und dann auch noch den Rest ausreichend zu versorgen. Es sind halt Levelregionen, in denen man seine Klasse noch kennenlernt.

Deine Heilstatistiken sagen im übrigen garnichts. Wenn ich einfach immer alles stur durch hotte komme ich auch auf absurd hohe Damagewerte, unter Umständen ohne wirklich sinnvoll geheilt zu haben. Ich kann auch einfach immer Groupheals durchspammen, da Overheal offensichtlich nicht gefiltert wird kommen da dann auch locker 500k pro Scenario raus. Die Heilstatistiken sind nur für eines gut: virtueller Schwanzvergleich, aber nicht dafür die spielerische Qualität eines Heilers zu bestimmen.

Zum Thema: Den besten Heiler gibt es nicht. Viele Heiler jammern im T4 über die wahnsinnig hohen Heilstats der Sigmarpriester, allerdings kommen die meist deshalb zustande, weil stur Groupheal gespammt wird. Der Sigmar (oder JdK) ist sicher der beste Gruppenheiler, aber die besten Singletarget Heiler sind eher Runi und AM. Ein großer Vorteil des Sigmars ist allerdings, dass er länger lebt und wer länger lebt heilt am Ende auch mehr (was übrigens auch dazu führt, dass es nichts bringt stur Willenskraft zu stacken, aber das nur am Rande)


----------



## heretik (13. Februar 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Anhand der stats im scenario kann man sehr gut sehen wie sich die leute angestengt haben.
> 
> ...
> 
> Der "Skill" macht sich in WAR recht gut bemerkbar.



Nein, anhand der Stats kann man nicht, aber auch rein gar nicht erkennen, wie sich die Leute "angestrengt" haben. Absoluter Mumpitz.

Und als Heiler bist du auf den "Skill" deiner Mitspieler angewiesen, dir den Hintern freizuhalten. So arg viel Skill braucht es nämlich nicht, ständig den großen Heal zu spammen und sich alle halbe Minute ein bisschen vom Fleck zu bewegen.


----------



## Beowoulf (13. Februar 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin hab ich verstanden das man als Heilerklasse Heilen sollte.
> Und nochmal, du mußt keinen schaden machen zu heilen.
> 
> Also quassel nicht so ne scheisse.
> ...



Es bringt leider nichts mit dir darüber zu diskutieren da du nicht mal einen Hauch Ahnung hast wie die Heilung eines Sigmars / Jünger funktioniert.
 (Ich spiele aktuell 28 Jünger / 19 Sigmar und 16 Runi  - ja ich brauche Abwechlung - aber ich denk ich weis wie die einzelnen Chars zu spielen sind .... im gegensatz zu dir)


----------



## Dodelik (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab selber keinen SP.
Aber die Skills kosten doch aktionspunkte.

z.B.

Berührung des Göttlichen

*Aktionspunkte: 140*
      Reichweite: 0-150 Fuß
      Heilt das Ziel stark. Verbraucht rechtschaffende Wut.

Alles was heilt oder dmg macht kostet AP (Aktionspunkte)

Wenn ich AP in DMG inverstiere hab ich weniger für Heals.
Oder wollt Ihr mir jetzt erzählen das die verstärkung der heals durch schaden so groß ist,
das es ohne nicht lohnt zu heilen??


Ich steh hinten und nutze meine AP nur zum HEilen.
Und Ihr meint Ich heile dadurch weniger als einer der in der ersten reihe steht und noch ein bisschen dmg macht?
Ich red von 2 sigmarpriestern.
Der eine steht vorne im getümmel, der andere steht dahinter un heilt nur.

Wer heilt mehr?
//

heretik das war ein vergleich.
Ein vergleich zwischen gleichlevelingen klassen deren dmg / heilwerte WEIT auseinandergehen.
Vielleicht solltest du die Texte nich so aus dem zusammenhang reißen.


----------



## Amitriya (13. Februar 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Berührung des Göttlichen
> 
> *Aktionspunkte: 140*
> Reichweite: 0-150 Fuß
> ...




Keine Ahnung wo Du die Informationen her hast, aber nein, die Castheals kosten allesamt KEINE Aktionspunkte, sondern gerechten Zorn. Melee(-heals) kosten Aktionspunkte und regenerieren gerechten Zorn. Gerechter Zorn regeneriert sich auch im Kampf nicht automatisch (wie bspw. AP beim Runi), sondern werden entweder durch die Regeneration auf dem Buch, durch jedwede Art von Melee (verbraucht Aktionspunkte und regeneriert gerechten Zorn - hier wird zum Beispiel gerne Smite benutzt, weil man dafür nicht in Meleerange sein muss) oder durch Bittgesuch (6 Sek. hinhocken - mach.t man möglichst nicht, weil man in der Zeit nichts anderes tun kann).

Touch of the devine / Berührung des Göttlichen kostet bspw. nicht die von Dir angegebenen 140 AP (wo auch immer Du das her hast), sondern 60 gerechten Zorn

Und was redest Du da eigentlich dauernd bzgl. "Verstärkung der Heilung durch Schaden" im Zusammenhang mit dem Sigmarpriester? Die beiden Klassen, die stärkere Heals bekommen, wenn sie Schaden machen, sind Erzmagier und Schamane, nicht Sigmarpriester und Jünger. Du bringst hier gewaltig was durcheinander und versucht trotz offensichtlicher Ahnungslosigkeit Deinen Standpunkt vehement zu verteidigen. Sigmars und Jünger können durch Schaden heilen aber nicht ihr Castheals durch Schaden erhöhen. Und ja, sie können verdammt gut heilen, wenn sie Schaden machen, trotzdem sind sie als reine Heiler (vor allem durch akuten Heilermangel) oftmals effektiver. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich es einem levelnden Sigmar (speziell unter Level 25) aber auch nicht verdenken, wenn er nicht auf Heal specct, sondern auf Wrath/Grace oder Grace/Wrath. Grade im unteren Levelbereich sind Sigmars nicht sehr effektiv was Heilung betrifft, ausser dem Single hot und einem Castbaren Directheal mit Hotkomponente (der sauteuer ist und nur in Notsituationen Sinn macht derzeit) haben sie nichts zur Verfügung um zu heilen. Groupheal kommt erst später und den Grouphot gibt es frühestens ab Level 25.

Informieren kannst Du Dich hier: >>>> Sigmarpriester Carreer Builder <<<< oder Ingame.


----------



## Beowoulf (13. Februar 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Ich hab selber keinen SP.
> Aber die Skills kosten doch aktionspunkte.
> 
> z.B.
> ...



Berührung des Göttlichen kostet 60 ZORN   keine AP und ist der Gruppenheal

Es gibt dann einen Schlag "Göttlicher Schlag" - der heilt das defensive Ziel um 100% des verursachten Schaden und alle Verbündete in einem Umkreis von 10 Fuß der verbraucht AP und erzeugt 30 ZORN - Dazu MUSS ich in den Nahkampf .......

Dann gibts noch den "Göttlich Ansturm" - das ist dieser "Ich hau 4mal zu Schlag" der heilt das defensive Ziel um 350% des verursachten Schaden - und dazu MUSS ich auch in den Nahkampf.

Ich kann auch nur HOT's und Gruppenheal von hinten aus spamen - oder eben meine Gruppe durch gezielte direkte Heilungen unterstützen in dem ich neben ihnen stehe 

Das Abzuschätzen was in der jeweiligen Kampfsituation notwendig ist , ist die Kunst einen Nahkampfheiler zu spielen egal ob Sigmar oder Jünger.

@Dodelik   lies es dir durch und überlege ......


----------



## Dodelik (13. Februar 2009)

hmmmmm

Vielleicht sollte sich Mythic dann mal überlegen den SP zu pushen.

Hab bisher noch nie einen gesehen dessen heal ok war.

Kann doch nicht sein das der eine Heiler 100k heilt und der SP aufgrund dieser spielmechanik nur 10k.

Mit ging es hauptsächlich darum das die heilwerte doch sehr voneinander abweichen.
Und bin halt bisher davon ausgegangen das die ganzen SP nich spielen können:-)

Wenn jetzt 2 mit dem gleichen leveln heilen und durch klassenunterschiede ne differenz von über 100% rauskommt find ich das schon sehr komisch.
Dachte die können alle gleich effektiv heilen.
Das ist ja anscheinend nicht so.

PS:Ich hab zig screenshots wo sigmarpriester healtechnisch von nem def-ork übertroffen wurden.


----------



## Maguerita (13. Februar 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin hab ich verstanden das man als Heilerklasse Heilen sollte.
> Und nochmal, du mußt keinen schaden machen zu heilen.
> 
> Nochmal, du hast die klasse nicht verstanden.
> ...



Danke, dass du meine Klasse beleidigst Herr Überrunenpriester. Hast du schonmal überlegt, dass auch die anderen Pfade ihren Sinn und Zweck haben? Nehmen wir mal den Pfad des Vauls, der eignet sich wunderbar für das Open-RvR, wenn große Gegnermassen auf einen zustürmen. Da schwächt man sie, damit sie weniger Schaden an meinen Leuten machen bzw. mehr Schaden erhalten, weil ich z.B. ihren Widerstand senke. Wenn deine Gruppe keinen Schaden erhält, soll man dann dumm herum stehen, weil vielleicht auch noch andere Heiler dabei sind? Da gibt es auch eine Taktik die einen gewissen Betrag von Schaden in Heilung umwandelt. Ist das so schlecht? Ich bin inzwischen zwar wieder auf den Pfad der Isha wegen Sigmar und Warp, aber ich finde ihn lanweilig und nicht unbedingt abwechslungsreich. Vorher habe ich zwar nicht die Spitzenwerte im SZ erreicht, aber die Leute haben trotzdem überlebt. Nebenbei gesagt, die Werte die man im Szenario erreicht sind vollkommen unwichtig. Der Krieg tobt woanders und dort gibt es keine Tabellen am Ende. Lass die Leute spielen wie sie wollen, bloß weil sie nicht die Skillung besitzen die du willst, ist das noch lange kein Grund sie als Noobs zu beschimpfen.
Achja, fast alle Erzmagier sind mehrheitlich im Heilerpfad geskillt, weil Typen wie du sie in die Heilerecke gedrängt haben, dabei sind sie nun mal Hybriden.

Zum Sigmarpriester: Einer aus der Gilde hatte über 300.000 an Heilung geschafft. Das müsste doch reichen ;-)


----------



## Amitriya (13. Februar 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich Mythic dann mal überlegen den SP zu pushen.



Ich sehe schon, Du bist richtig gut informiert. Alle Welt jammert über imba Sigmar/Jdk und Du schlägst allen Ernstes vor ihn noch zu buffen. Aber um Dich zu beruhigen: Er wird in 1.2 tatsächlich nochmal gebufft, wie es aussieht. Ich finde das zwar nicht so toll, weil das noch mehr Spieler anziehen wird, die nichts zustande bringen ausser Groupheal zu spammen, aber Ok, sei es drum, irgendwann wird die Nerfkeule kommen und dann sind sie alle wieder weg



Dodelik schrieb:


> Hab bisher noch nie einen gesehen dessen heal ok war.



Das muss ja nichts heissen. Im T4 kommen sich viele Runenpriester und Erzmagier inwischen verdammt überflüssig vor, weil die Heilleistung des Sigmar so gut ist. Als Heiler wird er meiner Meinung nach ab Level 25 sehr gut, da bekommt er den Grouphot, wenn er Salvation specct.

Da Du so auf Heilstats fixiert bist: Es ist verdammt selten, dass Runi/AM von der gesamtheilung auch nur ansatzweise an die Heilung unserer Sigmars rankommt. In den letzten Szenarien, die ich gemacht habe, hatte ich immer ca. doppelt soviel Heilung am Ende wie der nächstbeste Runi/AM. Das heisst zwar absolut garnichts und sagt auch Null darüber aus, wer mehr für das BG gebracht hat, aber da es Dir anscheinend nur auf nackte Zahlen ankommt darf ich Dir mitteilen, dass Du spätestens im T4 große Augen bekommen wirst.



Dodelik schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht sein das der eine Heiler 100k heilt und der SP aufgrund dieser spielmechanik nur 10k.



Das tut er auch nicht. Viele Heiler sind tatsächlich grottenschlecht (hat aber nichts mit der Klasse an sich zu tun, es gibt auch ohne Ende unglaublich miese Runis und AM's), allerdings schaffen die es dann meist sowieso nicht wirklich ins Endgame, weil sie dort dann meist Futter sind für Hexenkriegerinnen und Chaosbarbaren



Dodelik schrieb:


> PS:Ich hab zig screenshots wo sigmarpriester healtechnisch von nem def-ork übertroffen wurden.



Ja, kommt vor, dann hat der Siggi halt kaum geheilt. Ich habe es auch schon oft genug erlebt, dass Erzmagier oder Runenpriester deutlich mehr Schaden gemacht haben als Heilung. Ist halt einfach so. Ein Wrath Sigmar wird auch keine besonders hohen Heilleistungen haben (schon garnicht im Lowlevel), dafür haut er aber ganz ansehnlichen Schaden raus und steht verdammt lange.


----------



## YuRiot (20. Februar 2009)

ohooh DODELIK!
ich les den thread hier und muß mich für dich plötzlich fremdschämen!!!
die andern anmachen, sie wären "noobs", und mit schlauen sprüchen zutexten - aber selber nichtmal auch nur im entferntesten ne ahnung von der spielmechanik haben: sigmarpriester und ap für heal...

naja, ich würde sagen -und da stimmst du mir sicher zu - damit hast du dich selbst zum "oberN00B3000 " degradiert! ein dickes lol von mir für dich! dein name ist für immer gebrandmarkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bto

mein 34er sigi ist bisher 1a im grpheal! ich bin absolut zufrieden. man kann schön hinten stehen und grp heilen/hoten, single hoten und wenn mal ein stoffi durchkommt, bringts sogar was nen meleeheal zusätzlich rauszuhauen...
@DODELIK: das mit den kosten liest du bitte selbst mal nach *rofl* hab nämlich keine lust aggro leuten wie dir, iwas zu erklären...*doppelrofl*

also: heiler heilt was das zeug hält, damit die front schön dmg machen kann!

und nochma @ DODELIK: wie oben schon erwähnt wurde: wenn dodelik keine ahnung hat, einfach mal sich selbst ein bein stellen und ordentlich auf die fresse fallen. ich lach dich so aus, junge leute wie du sind das lächerlichste was so rumläuft! DANKE DAFÜR- YOU MADE MY DAY. wenn du magst, mach dich doch noch ein bissl weiter zum affen, dann kann ich noch mehr (NOCH mehr???) lachen. muahahahaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaa HA-HA


----------



## Gramarye (21. Februar 2009)

am besten wir beruhigen uns alle und posten komplett sinnvolle beiträge....andere anflamen bringt meiner ansicht nach nichts.

btt:

Ich finde jede heilklasse ist eine prima klasse im RvR. manche sind aber eher auf groupheal ausgelegt, andere eher auf singleheal. Szenariozusammenfassungen studieren halte ich für wenig sinnfrei, da sie eigentlich kaum etwas aussagen und nur zum virtuellen schwanzvergleich für irrealisten zählt. Für mich zählt nur: Kann die klasse mit seinem heal helfen, dass Sz/ die Burg/ die BOs für sich zu gewinnen.


----------



## Antarion (8. März 2009)

Amitriya schrieb:


> Wie jede Klasse hat auch der Sigmar 3 Bäume. Auch wenn es zugegeben beim Runi wenig Sinn macht auf Damage zu gehen, beim Sigmar ist das eine ganz andere Geschichte. Ein Wrath Sigmar ist zwar ein schlechter Heiler, aber der Damage reicht durchaus aus ihn als DD mitzunehmen (ein anderer Sigmar aus unserer Gilde spielt auch gerne mal auf Damage geskillt und hat uns sowohl im RvR als auch in den Stadtinstanzen hervorragende Dienste geleistet) - ein verschwendeter Gruppenplatz ist das deshalb keineswegs. Das Problem was Du (wie vermutlich die meisten anderen auch) hast ist wohl eher, dass der Sigi als Meleeheiler nicht ganz einfach zu spielen ist und speziell in den unteren Levelbereichen (Level 14 zähle ich dazu) die meisten Spieler ihre Klasse noch nicht ausreichend beherrschen um zum einen darauf zu achten nicht zu sterben und dann auch noch den Rest ausreichend zu versorgen. Es sind halt Levelregionen, in denen man seine Klasse noch kennenlernt.




also mein jünger ist in dieser low region, und wenn ich nur beten würde und distanz heals durchbringen würde, dann würde mein heal target ständig verrecken!

beispiel nordenwacht: ich renn hoch bis zur feste und komm in ein range duell rein. klar da bleib ich auch auf distanz bevor mich 3 BWs grillen. springt aber ne hexe aussem schatten meinen runi neben mir an, dann nehm ich runi und hexe innen focus und heile meinen runi mit melee schlägen hoch, die viel effektiver sind als es je mein HoT wäre. (zumal ich nur einen hot anbringen kann, aber dazu noch mit AP dmg und healing in EINEM)...auch lassen sich im melee prima tanks obenhalten, wenn man mit AP damage macht, dafür blut (oder zorn als sigmarit) aufbaut und dass dann in hots ZUSÄTZLICH entlädt. beten auf dauer bringt mich ja ständig in unnützes rumstehen inner pampa...


faziT: ja nur ein bruchteil der sigmariten und jünger im low bereich beherrscht dieses wechselspiel, aber da man hier ja noch keine meisterschaftspfade hat, muss man sogar in den melee gehen, um schadensspitzen wegzuheilen. auch hab ich nur einen GRP heal, nach damage derzeit.


----------

